# Martha, you look hot today!



## Anna (Oct 27, 2006)

Like a month ago i was at the mall and stoped to visit my brother who works at cinnabon aka the bon. I noticed him 10 stores down reaching out frorm the counter holding a gigantic sign that had MARTHA YOU LOOK HOT TODAY!! in gigantic letters. i was like oh he found a nice polish girl. I walk up to him and ask whos martha and he points. All i see is a 135 year old lady so i thought maybe she moved.im like wheres martha? shes over there with the red shirt. Martha really was the 135 year old lady. if youve ever seen 54, the little disco lady thats martha. so anyway tonight my brother and martha are going to dinner and a movie. So, whats the oldest youve ever dated?


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 27, 2006)

Interesting... I'm curious, how old is your brother?


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 27, 2006)

yeah, how old is he?


----------



## Anna (Oct 27, 2006)

hes 17!


----------



## lummerz (Oct 27, 2006)

crazy! Is he for real?


----------



## Anna (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lummerz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif crazy! Is he for real? im not really sure!! i mean...martha does look pretty good for her age but...i dunno. i dont think its a date date


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 28, 2006)

lmao! i love the way you tell your stories. good luck to batboy.

the oldest i dated was 11 years older. i was 17 and he was 28. wasn't too bad, except i wasn't legal yet.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 28, 2006)

LOL! Too cute! I hope he has a good "date!" The oldest guy I ever dated was only 7 years older than me (Cyera's dad).


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 28, 2006)

the oldest was just two years older than me. the oldest i'd date (if i was available) is ten years older...tops.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 28, 2006)

I dates a girl when I was 20 that was 30....


----------



## LilDee (Oct 28, 2006)

my biggest age difference is right now






I'm 20, Joe's 30..


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my biggest age difference is right now



I'm 20, Joe's 30..

30 and hot.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 28, 2006)

yikes, he's too young!

My husband is 4 years old and that's the oldest I've dated. My parents in law have a 20 year old difference and they love each other so much, they look cute, but hey a 17 year old and a 54, hmm I don't know about that!


----------



## LilDee (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 30 and hot. Yes, that he is


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 28, 2006)

I hope your brother and Martha have a good date. She's not really 135, is she!? lol

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yikes, he's too young! You're not one to be talking....

Quote:
My husband is *4 years old* and that's the oldest I've dated.



Cradle robber! hehehe
Oldest for me was my ex husband. I was 16 and he was 21 when we married.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hope your brother and Martha have a good date. She's not really 135, is she!? lol

You're not one to be talking....




Cradle robber! hehehe

Oldest for me was my ex husband. I was 16 and he was 21 when we married.

LOL Lisa, I mean oldER! lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL Lisa, I mean oldER! lol Hehe, I know but gotta love those typos! lol

Ok, I thought about it and I wouldn't call it dating but I was "talking" to this one guy for awhile on the computer years ago and we ended up meeting up....anyhoo - he was 37.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 28, 2006)

That seems kind of crazy.

Five years older for me.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 28, 2006)

I haven't dated anyone more than a couple years older than me.


----------



## Anna (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hope your brother and Martha have a good date. She's not really 135, is she!? lol

You're not one to be talking....




Cradle robber! hehehe

Oldest for me was my ex husband. I was 16 and he was 21 when we married.

ok so maybe shes only 100...no really shes gotta be 80 though.and they are now at one of his friends pizza place. martha has on a sequin top-me and mommy couldnt resist driving by. some of his friends are there and theyre dancing. and i think marthas havin the time of her life!



&lt;~better not be batboy and martha!


----------



## Andi (Oct 28, 2006)

haha that story about your brother is too funny.

IÂ´ve had 2 (mainly sexual) experiences with guys who were both 10 years older. It didnÂ´t really make a difference, only that one of them was a perv and totally grossed me out!


----------



## katrosier (Oct 28, 2006)

I was 15 he was 30 but I told him I was 20 soo..


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 28, 2006)

My oldest mate was 17 yrs older.


----------



## Anna (Oct 28, 2006)

so this morning jeff was the only one up to take kevin to work and martha happened to be arriveing at the same time. and according to jeffs martha is pretty hot for being older than his grandma. im not sure what that means but i figured you guys would be as entertained by it as i was


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok so maybe shes only 100...no really shes gotta be 80 though.and they are now at one of his friends pizza place. martha has on a sequin top-me and mommy couldnt resist driving by. some of his friends are there and theyre dancing. and i think marthas havin the time of her life!




&lt;~better not be batboy and martha! Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so this morning jeff was the only one up to take kevin to work and martha happened to be arriveing at the same time. and according to jeffs martha is pretty hot for being older than his grandma. im not sure what that means but i figured you guys would be as entertained by it as i was i swear, i can't get over it. that is hysterical.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 1, 2006)

OH

MY

GOD!

L...M...A...O!!!

Definitely a cradle robber! Oh man, so hilarious! What kind of voodoo did she perform on your brother?! L...M...A...O!!!


----------



## d.ngu719 (Dec 25, 2006)

oldest is like 3 years older than me


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't dated anyone more than a couple years older than me.


----------

